# Biggest Wax Test ever



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

From one of the lads over on DetailingWorld.com Might be worth having a look at the different Waxs he tested. Took him 6 months from start to finish!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=76435


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

That is very interesting, i have dodo blue velvet and and that fell out after a month


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Interesting indeed although its a durability test. I am sure that when i was doing some investigation into what wax i should buy. The colline 915 wasn't as a good finish as the 476s. I use colline 476s and it lasted for 3 months, which isn't an issue as i wax regulary. And the finish is amazing for £25.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thats where I based my opinions of autoglyms HD wax.


----------



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

just brought the autogym hd wax happy days


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

bobski said:


> Interesting indeed although its a durability test. I am sure that when i was doing some investigation into what wax i should buy. The colline 915 wasn't as a good finish as the 476s. I use colline 476s and it lasted for 3 months, which isn't an issue as i wax regulary. And the finish is amazing for £25.


I agree, but I think you would also do better layering Carlack68 LongLife onto the top of it.. worth a test...very easy skin to add...in fact use as little as possible of it..

Regards,

N


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good find I am happy to stick with my Swisvax Saphire after reading that


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Interesting, I'll be sticking with my VC Red wax. 6 months plus and still going strong


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am getting the vc red wax after this gotta be a bargain


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ian222 said:


> I am getting the vc red wax after this gotta be a bargain


To be fair I've be using VC for about the last four years and it is very good. I wax about once every 4/6 months and in between I just invigorate it with a spritz of Megs last touch to keep it looking in tip top condition.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sounds good Ade


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ian222 said:


> Sounds good Ade


The last touch brings the wax up like new without damaging the wax finish, great stuff.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-sprays/meguiars-last-touch/prod_225.html


----------

